# Brought home something cool today..



## cyberdigger (Mar 30, 2011)

A bit of salvage from work.. supposedly for legal volumes originally, but I bet it will be nice for bottles.. [] 

 "size 11Â½ .. LUNDSTROM .. Little Falls, NY"


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 30, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 30, 2011)

That's great, and you hardly ever have to dust em with one of those!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Chuck. I can't wait to see your follow up pictures where that thing is packed with colorful old glass.


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 30, 2011)

Very Nice []
 Lundstrom Manufacturing Company of Little Falls, New York.  They were in business from circa 1900 to circa 1960 and were contemporaneous with other major manufacturers of sectional bookcases.  This is based on attached paper tags or labels with patent dates that are present on some Lundstrom book sections as well as dated catalogs they published.  Woods used in their sectional bookcases include oak, mahogany, and walnut.  Products they manufactured included sectional bookcases and filing cabinets.
 Carl J. Lundstrom was born in Stockholm, Sweden and was a patent attorney when he first moved to Little Falls, NY.  He patented a sectional bookcase design in the very early 1900â€™s (circa 1900) and purchased the Saxony Mill in 1901.  Presumably he spent the next 3 years getting financial backing to make sectional bookcases and other wood products because he did not move into the Saxony Mill until 1904.  In addition to sectional bookcases Lundstrom manufactured end tables, filing cabinets, and Victrola cabinets for the Victor Talking Machine Company.  C. J. Lundstrom died on April 17, 1943 and his son, Valfrid, was president of the company until 1958. 

 Probably worth somewhere in the neighborhood of  $750 - $1,200.  (consult with an expert)


----------



## dario (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey are there any insulator collectors or diggers out there?Â  I have been collecting bottles and insulators since I was 10 for a total of 43 years.Â  that makes me 53 for the numerically challanged.Â  I sold most of my bottles and focused on insulators ever since.Â  I also collect books, maps, catalogs, and other stuff related to insulators and telegraphy.Â  If you have any cool or unusaul insulators, I would be willing to trade you some of my bottles for them.Â  I do not have any super rare stuff, but I do have some pontiled medicines, a few flasks, and an original Booze bottle.

 This is my first post.Â  I am alse very willing to answer any questions you folks may have with respect to insulators.Â  I possessÂ a virtual plethora of useless isulator trivia, wisdom, and knowledge on the subject.Â 

 Dario the insulator guy


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 30, 2011)

Something's telling me we need an insulators forum.. []

 Thanks everybody, esp. Wolf for the company info.. these are indeed sectional, which is how I fit the whole thing in the back seat of my car.. I need to fix the legs a bit and decide whether or not it's for sale..


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Dario, I started collecting insulators when I was about 11 years old and I am 81 now.  My interest are more concentrated on bottles now.Â  I would like to get acquainted and especially wanted to welcome you to the A-BNÂ  FORUM.Â  RED Matthews


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2011)

That is a super nice set of stacked book cases and rather hard to get hold of in good condition , or at least they are in my area . They usually bring a pretty good amount of money at auctionÂ .


----------



## madman (Mar 31, 2011)

YO CYB  VERY NICE!


----------



## peejrey (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm guessing it will be filled quite quick.....[]
 Nice Display![]


----------



## epackage (Mar 31, 2011)

A light strip at the bottom rear of each shelf would be ther icing on the cake Charlie...


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks very much everybody! I'm open to offers..


----------



## peejrey (Mar 31, 2011)

> I'm open to offers..


 WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN?


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 31, 2011)

That means it's for sale, PJ.. but I don't know how much to ask for it. I did some extra work to get it so it didn't come free pre se, but I also don't really have a pressing need for it. This ain't quite that kind of 1 bedroom apartment.. []


----------



## peejrey (Mar 31, 2011)

$1.00[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Shipping will be what......$100.00???!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the kind of thing one would pick up from it's current location, not have shipped. 
 Otherwise, with all respect sir, I politely decline your offer. []


----------



## peejrey (Mar 31, 2011)

None taken sir, [] Still trying to make a deal on a 14 piece amber set....


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 31, 2011)

You don't take my respect? What's your gripe, squire??


----------



## peejrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you bite your thumb at me sir?
 Thy king shall have something to say for this matter![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 31, 2011)

[] Have we not heard the chimes at midnight??


----------



## peejrey (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with your reasoning[8|].....
 Anyway, slaps some lights on the back of that thing, and some one has a nice display...[8D]


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 1, 2011)

And is that a "shim" under the front left foot to make it balance, by any chance!? []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2011)

Those barrister cases go for a grand on a bad day. Not surprising when you think of who wants them. Nice pickup Charlie, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 2, 2011)

NICE FER BOOKS TOO


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

That thing would be awesome lit up!...Fred gave me two sections of one for displays...They're perfect for bottles. Nice find Charlie.


----------

